# New here, and here to help with what I can.



## Chicken&broccoli (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello,
ive been registered here awhile, but never spoke up here until a friend asked me to. 
Im not here to try and prove anything just want to help with what I can. Little about me is I am an active competitor, am part of a team in coaching individuals for competitions. I more focus on the nutrition aspect and aas. I don't like to discuss workouts or anything of the like. I believe if you need advise of working out other then advanced help your in the wrong sport or lifestyle. Feel free to ask me anything and I will help, other then that I look forward to scrolling the forums.


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 20, 2015)

Welcome Chicken&Brocolli! Glad to have you here on the boards. I think your insight will be a big plus for us all.

_*Icon*_


----------

